

Overlay Blocker closes overlay popups even if the X button is disguised - eugeniqa
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/overlay-blocker/fdemahcclkobakgfcofpooooicggkabb

======
JetSpiegel
Note: By downloading the Overlay Blocker extension for Google Chrome you join
a global panel of users helping us to measure and rank the web. This makes you
part of an exciting and ambitious project to improve and expand the world’s
knowledge of internet trends. To achieve this, we collect some anonymous data
such us browsing patterns, trend statistics and how our features are used.
Your browser will talk to our servers and help us improve our technology. You
can find more details in our privacy policy. By installing our product, you
agree to the Terms of Service as well as our Privacy Policy that can be found
at: [http://addons-privacy.com/](http://addons-privacy.com/)

More ad-ridden crap. No thanks!

